# WindScribe - Davis



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2011 às 12:11)

Valerá alguma coisa comprar isto ? Tudo bem que é Davis, mas, coisas ultra-sónicas ainda são muito futuristas pra mim 

Eu nem o queria tanto pelo vento, mas mais pela temperatura


----------



## fablept (7 Mai 2011 às 14:13)

Os anemómetros ultrasónicos são muito mais eficazes que os anemometros de "pás" em velocidades inferiores a 5kph, pois não tem partes que se movem. São muito mais sensíveis, mas se os componentes não tiverem bem protegidos, um pouco de humidade ou uma queda mais forte do aparelho, vai alterar o comprimento do feixe..tornando o anenometro com leituras erradas tanto de vento como de temperatura.

Mas é bom saber que os anemometros ultrasónicos já tem preços mais simpáticos


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2011 às 20:20)

fablept disse:


> Mas é bom saber que os anemometros ultrasónicos já tem preços mais simpáticos



Bom, andei de volta disso, e estimo que dito aparelho referido me irá custar 110€ a 140€. Já com transporte.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mai 2011 às 20:22)

Mas, vais comprar Mário ?


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2011 às 20:30)

andres disse:


> Mas, vais comprar Mário ?



Sim, será o meu próximo investimento. Possivelmente no fim deste mês.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2011 às 12:25)

Acabei do encomendar (EUA), ficou tudo 104€ (transporte e o Windscribe).

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380344691934&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Agora vamos lá ver quanto tempo demora até cá e se pagarei alfandega


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2011 às 00:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Agora vamos lá ver quanto tempo demora até cá e se pagarei alfandega



Irá ser expedido dos EUA entre os dias 14 e 20 deste mês.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Jul 2011 às 08:23)

Acho que só devia ter um cata vento para estar bem direcionado para o vento pois manualmente deve errar


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2011 às 19:34)

Bem nunca nada vindo dos EUA demorou tanto tempo como este WindScribe, costuma ser tudo uma semana mas este tá complicado a chegar cá, vai viajando pelos EUA enquanto eu roo as unhas, já não deve ser esta semana que cá chega, pelo menos eu não a posso ir levantar mesmo que chegue (não tou em Lisboa), por isso, só pra semana. 


Processed Through Sort Facility, July 19, 2011, 10:17 am, FOREIGN CENTERJERSEY CITY NJ 099

Arrived at Sort Facility, July 19, 2011, 10:16 am, FOREIGN CENTERJERSEY CITY NJ 099

Processed through Sort Facility, July 19, 2011, 9:30 am, KEARNY, NJ 07032

Processed through Sort Facility, July 17, 2011, 11:29 am, JAMAICA, NY 11430

Processed through Sort Facility, July 16, 2011, 11:39 am, JAMAICA, NY 11430

Acceptance, July 13, 2011, 1:48 pm, DOVER, FL 33527

Electronic Shipping Info Received, July 13, 2011


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jul 2011 às 21:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem nunca nada vindo dos EUA demorou tanto tempo como este WindScribe, costuma ser tudo uma semana mas este tá complicado a chegar cá, vai viajando pelos EUA enquanto eu roo as unhas, já não deve ser esta semana que cá chega, pelo menos eu não a posso ir levantar mesmo que chegue (não tou em Lisboa), por isso, só pra semana.
> 
> 
> Processed Through Sort Facility, July 19, 2011, 10:17 am, FOREIGN CENTERJERSEY CITY NJ 099
> ...



Finalmente, amanhã vou buscá-lo à alfandega.

Site dos CTT:


2011/07/23 - 08:41 - ENTRADA DEPÓSITO TEMPORÁRIO, "ALFÂNDEGA" 	- LISBOA
2011/07/22  - 03:09 - NA ALFANDEGA PARA VERIFICAÇÃO ADUANEIRA 	- LISBOA EMS
2011/07/22  - 03:09  - REIMPRESSÃO DE RÓTULO - LISBOA EMS
2011/07/22 - 03:09 - RECEPÇÃO INTERNACIONAL - LISBOA EMS
2011/07/19 - 10:17 - EXPEDIÇÃO INTERNACIONAL - FOREIGN CENTER JERSEY CITY NJ 099
2011/07/19 - 10:16 - RECEPÇÃO NACIONAL - FOREIGN CENTER JERSEY CITY NJ 099
2011/07/13 - 13:48 - ACEITAÇÃO - Local não definido

Em resumo:


Customs Clearance, July 23, 2011, 8:41 am, PORTUGAL
Processed Through Sort Facility, July 22, 2011, 3:09 am, PORTUGAL
Clearance, July 22, 2011, 3:09 am, PORTUGAL
Processed Through Sort Facility, July 19, 2011, 10:17 am, FOREIGN CENTERJERSEY CITY NJ 099
Arrived at Sort Facility, July 19, 2011, 10:16 am, FOREIGN CENTERJERSEY CITY NJ 099
Processed through Sort Facility, July 19, 2011, 9:30 am, KEARNY, NJ 07032
Processed through Sort Facility, July 17, 2011, 11:29 am, JAMAICA, NY 11430
Processed through Sort Facility, July 16, 2011, 11:39 am, JAMAICA, NY 11430
Acceptance, July 13, 2011, 1:48 pm, DOVER, FL 33527
Electronic Shipping Info Received, July 13, 2011


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2011 às 17:02)

É lindo 

Paguei 34 euros de taxas alfandegárias.









P.S - A foto sai-me assim quando faço _upload_ não a consigo por na horizontal.


----------

